# Schutzhund Protection Training Vids...



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some recent training vids with the board...Thanks for viewing.TS

16 Month GSD Malachai...






GSD Brandie...






GSD Fletcher...






Dutch Shepherd Achilles...


----------



## VaBeachFamily

First - Nice.. Like watching it, nothing too over aggressive or violent, everyone seems happy, lots of " good dog comments"

second - EliteK-9 is awesome (lol just wish I could catch a break on their shipping sometimes)

And third... which is the most off subject... in the second video, I had to rewind and pause, because I was so curious how you got that small little puppy to stand so very still in the back for so long... yay me for being dense today!


----------



## jakeandrenee

How old is Brandie?


----------



## Liesje

Brandie's almost 3.

Great vids!


----------



## Jason L

Really cool videos, Troy!! Thanks for posting. I like watching you do helper work in these.


----------



## onyx'girl

Agree with Jason! _Nice_ dogs too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Great video's!!!

Nice dogs!!!


----------



## luvsables

VaBeachFamily said:


> First - Nice.. Like watching it, nothing too over aggressive or violent, everyone seems happy, lots of " good dog comments"
> 
> second - EliteK-9 is awesome (lol just wish I could catch a break on their shipping sometimes)
> 
> And third... which is the most off subject... in the second video, I had to rewind and pause, because I was so curious how you got that small little puppy to stand so very still in the back for so long... yay me for being dense today!


 
LOL that is a GSD made out of wood just for decoration.


----------



## Jason L

:rofl:


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks guys for the kind words and best of luck with your training.TS


----------



## Lynn_P

> And third... which is the most off subject... in the second video, I had to rewind and pause, because I was so curious how you got that small little puppy to stand so very still in the back for so long... yay me for being dense today!


Too funny!!! But to be honest with you.. I had to look closely before I figured it out.


----------



## Lynn_P

BTW ~ nice training video.. the dogs look great as is the helper work.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some recent training footage with the board...Not GSD's but thought some would enjoy viewing non the less.TS

AB Lily.... 




 
AB Friday.... 




 
AB Bugsy....


----------



## Troy Seaton

Here's some recent training footage....Thanks for viewing.TS 

GSD "Chico" (Reteaching the Hold & Bark) 





 
AB "Friday" (targeting & grips) 





 
GSD "Malachai" (18 Months Old) 





 
AB "Lily" (learning Voran & hold & bark) 





 
AB "Bugsy" (prey drive development & confidence)


----------



## G-burg

Like the one of the re-teaching the H n B.. You can clearly see the dog starting to "get it"!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Great videos!


----------



## Troy Seaton

THANKS guys...here's some new training footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...






GSD Malachai...


----------



## G-burg

Keep up the good work Chris, Denise and Troy!


----------



## luvsables

Thanks all.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Sharing some recent training footage with the board...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico (3rd session reteaching the hold & bark)






AB Lily....






GSD Malachai....






AB Hawk....


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some footage of GSD Chico from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## G-burg

okay, I think I'm coming out to train with you guys!!!  It's nice to be able to get multiple sessions in and feels good when you see the hard work paying off.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks Leesa....Sharing some more training footage..not GSD's though  Thanks for viewing.TS

AB Lily...






AB Friday...






AB Bugsy...


----------



## G-burg

Curious here.. On the vid with Lily.. her handler tells her voran and then revier.. Is there a reason she's not using the same word throughout?


----------



## Troy Seaton

Hi Leesa...The handler wants it to be 2 distinct commands or exercises per say....Voran to search or "go around" and Revier to guard..TS


----------



## G-burg

Thanks Troy! I figured there had to be a reason!! 

It's interesting watching the bully breeds..


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some recent training footage...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....






AB Lily....






AB Friday....






AB Hawk...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some recent training footage...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...






AB Lily....






AB Friday....






AB Bugsy....


----------



## chruby

G-burg said:


> Like the one of the re-teaching the H n B.. You can clearly see the dog starting to "get it"!


Yes, Leesa.....totally different approach....all positive....it will take time to re-teach the hold and bark and not getting dirty but we are on the right path. 

Troy really understands dogs and is into positive methods. Not that there is not a time and place for compulsion but we want to give him the chance to learn successfully.


----------



## G-burg

> Yes, Leesa.....totally different approach....all positive....it will take time to re-teach the hold and bark and not getting dirty but we are on the right path.
> 
> Troy really understands dogs and is into positive methods. Not that there is not a time and place for compulsion but we want to give him the chance to learn successfully.


It's nice to have a helper like that!

From what the videos are showing you guys will be there sooner rather than later..


----------



## Jason L

Great stuff as always!!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Sharing some footage of 2 of my pups at 9 months of age...Both Charlie & Roxy are very raw dogs and have had very limited sessions...anyway...I'm pretty excited over their potential for the work...THanks for viewing.TS

Charlie @ 9 Months of age...






Roxy @ 9 Months of age...


----------



## Troy Seaton

The Chicagoland area had a Training Day/BBQ on Sunday hosted by Mike Pulford of K-9 Country...It was a GREAT time with all many breeds of dogs (GSD,Mali's,Dutchies,APBT's,AB's,Doberman's,Cane Corso's, & Rott's)...plus folks from Sch,FR,MR & PP I think we had a total of 70 dogs show up on Sunday.....anyway..here's some video footage. TS 

GSD Gali... 





 
Malinois Dino... 





 
GSD Norris... 





 
GSD Chico.... 





 


GSD Chief.... 





 
Young Doberman Pinscher... 





 
APBT Smoke... 





 
APBT...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Mr. Chico from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

Working Chico at the Paavo Paplia workshop earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some recent training footage with the board...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....






AB Lily....






GSD Buster.......






AB Friday....






GSD Ozzy.....






GSD Dugen....


----------



## CaseysGSD

luvsables said:


> LOL that is a GSD made out of wood just for decoration.


 
I was thinking it was a real pup too LOL and wondering why he was so still!!

Great videos!!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

GSD Chico....






GSD Buster...






GSD Malachai....


----------



## Troy Seaton

Here's some training footage of my 11 month old American Bulldogs from a couple weeks ago...Thanks for viewing.TS

Charlie 11 months old... 






Roxy 11 months old....


----------



## Troy Seaton

We had a pretty nice training day on Sunday out in Kirkland,IL...Al Govednik came out with some of his Club members and his Wife & Brother Jeff...we also had folks from Turner Junction Sch Club come out plus all the regulars....It was a great time but now I need some rest/recovery in the whirl pool...  TS

GSD Chico....






AB Friday....






GSD Buster....






Bouvier Warfie......






AB Hasta.....






GSD Ozzy....






AB Lily....






GSD Duggen.....






GSD Malachai.....


----------



## Jason L

Awesome work, Troy!

I especially like Warfie the Bouvier! What a cool dog


----------



## Tammy GSD

Very nice!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Love it!

Duggen reminds me of Stark ... :wub: him. How old is he?


----------



## Troy Seaton

THANKS guys....I'm pleased with all the progress we're making with the dogs and the handlers are doing an EXCELLENT job  Duggen is 11 months old. TS


----------



## chruby

Troy has done an amazing job with Chico....We had a problem with him being clean in the blind and through positive training methods we have come a long way. I think we are on the right path!!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks Chris for the kind words and trusting in me to help fix the "training issues" that were created with Chico...You're doing an EXCELLENT job handling/training him and I can't wait to watch you guys trial for his Sch-3 this Year. TS


----------



## Joker

chruby said:


> Troy has done an amazing job with Chico....We had a problem with him being clean in the blind and through positive training methods we have come a long way. I think we are on the right path!!


Dang Chris he looks good hope to see you on the trail field this summer also



Troy Seaton said:


> Thanks Chris for the kind words and trusting in me to help fix the "training issues" that were created with Chico...You're doing an EXCELLENT job handling/training him and I can't wait to watch you guys trial for his Sch-3 this Year. TS


Nice work Troy Denice's Malachai is quite the hot head he fires up nice


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have to say, your group seems like a great one to work with!

Love all the dogs I have seen!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks Mike...anytime you want to bring your high flying boy for some training the doors are open  same for you Elisabeth but might be quite the trip...lol....Best of luck to everyone in 2011. TS


----------



## Joker

I may need a weekend winter road trip my sister and family just moved to the west side of chi-town I got your number.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage from earlier today...Thanks for viewing.TS

Chico... 





 
Malachai... 





 
Buster... 





 
Duggen...


----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## Troy Seaton

Sharing some training footage of Charlie,Hasta & Friday being worked in the "Bite Box" from yesterday evening...Thanks for viewing.TS

Charlie...






Hasta....






Friday....


----------



## ShenzisMom

-noob question warning- what is the purpose of the bite box?


----------



## Troy Seaton

Training Footage...3/27/11....Thanks for viewing.TS 

Hasta.... 





 
Chico.... 





 
Friday.... 





 
Buster.... 





 
Duggen....


----------



## Troy Seaton

AB Lily... 





 
AB Friday....


----------



## mareg

Whoaaa!! that looks to much like tabe training!! You will have people running away!

you do good work. Keep it up.


----------



## Wolfgeist

You're fantastic. I wish I could train with you, but my Kulla pup is coming all the way to Canada. Keep up the great style!


----------



## Troy Seaton

THANKS guys for the views and positive comments...Best of luck with your pup to Wild Wolf......Just sharing some training footage before my camera died..Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage with the board from over the weekend...Mother Nature forced us indoors but we still had a great time...Thanks for viewing.TS

Part 1....






Part 2....


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage...Pretty warm day but made some progress...Thanks for viewing.TS 

Part 1... 





 
Part 2...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some "training footage" from my Bull Valley group....Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some updated training footage with the board....Thanks for viewing.TS 

AB "Charlie"... 





 
APBT "Tank".... 





 
AB "Hasta".... 





 
Dobermann Pinscher "Brutus"... 





 
GSD "Chico"..GSD "Buster" & Bouvier "Warf" 





 
GSD "Duggen"... 





 
GSD "Ozzy"...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage...Thanks for viewing..TS 

AB "Charlie" @ 21 months.... 





 
AB "Lily".... 





 
APBT "Tank"...


----------



## Troy Seaton

Sharing some training footage from the weekend...Thanks for viewing and Happy Halloween







TS

Vernon Hills 10-29-11






Vernon Hills part-2






Quarry Rd. Working Dog Club 10-30-11


----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage from over the weekend...another note all the APBT's in the footage are rescue dogs...thanks for viewing and stay safe.TS

Kirkland 1-29-2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t92nIq7KII

Vernon Hills 1-28-2012 Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKy-86M_TCQ

Vernon Hills Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s246oEhPKOM


----------



## Troy Seaton

Sharing some training footage from yesterday....Thanks for viewing.TS

Charlie.......






Vernon Hills.......






Malinois Ammo.....


----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## Wolfgeist

Love those vom Geistwasser dogs!!

Malachai is Hunter's cousin, and I keep an eye on all his siblings and half siblings. Great dog!


----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## TrickyShepherd

All your videos are great! I love watching the dogs grow and learn. Your style is fantastic as well! Looks like everyone is having a blast! I love watching bully breeds work, they are a lot of fun to watch! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks TrickyShepherd for the views and positive comments in regards to the dogs and my training....best of luck to you as well.TS


----------



## >DRIVEN<

Awesome videos!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks DRIVEN....Best of luck to you as well. TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some training footage with the board...Thanks for viewing and have a SAFE and GREAT Labor Day!!! TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some footage from yesterday...Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## Troy Seaton

My new puppy "Joey" @ 7 weeks of age. TS


----------



## Wolfgeist

Congrats, Troy. Sweet little Maligator!


----------



## Troy Seaton

THANKS!!!! So far so GOOD and Maligator is RIGHT...LOL....Happy Holidays.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton




----------



## llombardo

Nice videos and nice dogs in the videos


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks!!!!!  ts


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some footage from yesterday...I share more next month  Thanks for viewing.TS

part 1.....






part 2.....






part 3....


----------



## Troy Seaton

Just sharing some pics of my boy Joey from yesterday...He'll be 6 months old on Thursday...Thanks for viewing.TS


----------



## mycobraracr

Nice job!


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thank you  TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

It's been awhile since I posted any footage so thought I would share some...I haven't been uploading to YouTube but Face Book so not sure if this will work....if issues the moderators can delete my post...Thanks. TS

Jim & Fatima...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Jim & Darby....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Ray & Dugen...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater


----------



## Troy Seaton

More footage......Thanks for viewing.TS

Holly & Ika....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Terri & Sage...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Hilary & Tyson...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater


----------

